# lab



## redhawksixsh (Jul 21, 2011)

I have A one year old lab I got from a friend and she is really hyper and my other dogs are not too sure of her. We want to train her for dove season but are afaird on how she will do any suggestions? She has some training but we only got her a day ago and she is still testing the waters.


----------



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

Labs are not lazy and need a lot of exercise.. I have a one year and a 3.5 yr old and both are firecrackers...


----------

